# Movable PVC elbows and shoulders



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Quick and easy movable PVC joints for your ground breakers or the like.
Warning: PVC gives off toxic fumes when heated, do this outside or in well ventilated area, use a mask if necessary. Also its hot so don't burn yourself.

TOOLS:
Heat gun, clamp, sander or grinder, drill.









1. Heat the bottom 2" of the PVC with the heat gun, 2-3 minutes or until the PVC become pliable, you can test by gently pressing the PVC on the work bench/ground to see if its flexible.

2. Once the PVC is heated clamp the bottom squeezing it as tight as possible. Let it cool till you can comfortably touch it.









3. Draw a half circle. Then sand, grid file whatever your tool of choice is. (I used a Gatorade lid to draw my circle and a palm sander with heavy grit)








4. Drill a hole in the center about 1/2" or so down, use your judgement based on your project needs.









5. Bolt the two sections together (use a locking nut) insert a washer in between (vinyl if you have it otherwise a standard steel will work).









Tip: If you plan to do both ends make sure the flat surfaces you clamp line up or your prop may not move properly. Prior to heating draw a line down the length of the PVC to ensure the two ends match or use the existing print on the PVC.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice idea.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey DZ, that is a neat idea. I love the simplicity of it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the idea. Might try it on my next project.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great minds think alike - this is similar to the method Beelce has successfully used for his Spawn of Articulation army

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17073


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Great minds think alike - this is similar to the method Beelce has successfully used for his Spawn of Articulation army
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17073


Oops didnt mean to steal someone's idea.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nah, you just came up with a variation on it No harm done.


----------



## pureevil548 (Jun 1, 2012)

i just started a hangman, I believe I will use this for the knees. any suggestions on what to use for a stop with this so that it doesn't look like the knee would protrude to much?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Yea, I stole Beelce's idea a while ago. I am sure he doesn't mind. Been articulating my bluckys that way for a few years. It works great, particuarly when you want to animate them. I never thought to use a heat gun though. I have been using a small soldering torch. Heat gun is a much better idea.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

pureevil548 said:


> i just started a hangman, I believe I will use this for the knees. any suggestions on what to use for a stop with this so that it doesn't look like the knee would protrude to much?


Im not totally sure what you mean, but Im guessing you want to stop the knee from bending too much or the wrong direction? I havnet tried it but I was thinking something along the lines of using a think nylon web strap (dog leash type material) screwed to each side of the joint and pulled tight just before being straight.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

discozombie said:


> Im not totally sure what you mean, but Im guessing you want to stop the knee from bending too much or the wrong direction? I havnet tried it but I was thinking something along the lines of using a think nylon web strap (dog leash type material) screwed to each side of the joint and pulled tight just before being straight.


Thats a good idea, then it could really only bend the one way.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very cool idea! Tuck did something similar when he made his Eliza for the $20 prop challenge but seeing it illustrated makes it all so clear! I am a picture girl for sure! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

A couple great ideas to use in the arsenal of tricks, thank you.


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

Seriously clever. I'll be using this for my next mannequin.


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

That is sweet, i will be doing this this yr, need to make some props for outfits. 
You could always screw another piece of pvc or something to the back side so it doesn't go but one way.


----------



## racerpak (Jul 17, 2012)

Cool concept - I made movable joints for my grave keeper with bolts that could be tightened. Be careful of any joints under the weight of the creature...a strong wind came up just after Halloween last year and snapped both knee joint bolts when the grave keeper blew over backwards.


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

This is a great idea. thanx for sharing im working with PVC at the min this will be a great help


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

I used a similar method to create the armature for my Jack Skellington, opted for the blow torch. Then to lock the joints in the posed position, I'd drill holes on the flat part of the joint and put in a machine head screw.

I think a strong wind would still snap the joint though.


----------



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

Discozombie, what a great upgrade for a good original idea. I used your method on my Skeleton bar-b-que guy and it worked great. I took another idea from a member on how to make blucky's stand using PVC inside their bones and just added the articulating joints on the bone ends and voila....I had my blucky skeleton standing by his bar-b-que with tourist shorts, t-shirt, apron, chef hat and tools, and replacement skull, cooking to the delight of everyone. The heat gun idea is really easy to use and very safe as you don't run the risk of catching your workshop on fire when trying to articulate your skeletons. According to my wife, (Wicked Grandma) that would be a bad thing. Thanks for the geat idea.


----------

